# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Η Eγκυκλοπαίδεια του Μηχανικού > Βοηθητικά μηχανήματα πλοίου >  Σφυρίχτρες

## mastrokostas

Γνωρίζει κανείς να μου πει ρε παιδιά βάση solas ,που πρέπει να τοποθετείτε η σφυρίχτρα ενός επιβατηγού πλοίου ! ποσά μετά από τον χώρο που κάθονται επιβάτες ! Διότι έχουμε το φαινόμενο σε παντόφλες να είναι στο ένα μέτρο πάνω από τα κεφάλια μας , με αποτέλεσμα κάθε φορά που γίνετε χρήση της σφυρίχτρας να πετάγεται ο κόσμος επάνω ,καιι τα παιδιά να ουρλιάζουν από τον φόβο τους !

----------

